# Please share your videos of heeling and OB work.



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is some old stuff of my dog. Notice no G-A-Y-N-E-S-S at heel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxfQU0qA77g&feature=channel_page


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Gayness??

LOL
I guess I like a 'gay' dog


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

This is fairly recent, working on heeling with Kita, she was about 17 months I think. I had just introduced the motion exercises that week and was having a problem with her anticipating the down every time I said "heel". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMJl3CGG5CQ

This is an older video, from about 2 or 3 years ago, working on heeling with Crash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbhLvejJjlg

This is Lestat, he's not my dog, I was working with his owner showing her some footwork during the heeling for the turns and stops. I can't remember if the video shows both of us handling him, or just his owner. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooR9BYDA5bE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will have someone video training tonight and I will post it for you.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny you mention antcipating the down. My dog was not downing but sitting in the down in motion, so I worked that alot and now he anticipates it at the heel, if I even open my mouth to sigh. Been heeling and blurting out crazy words and that seems to help. I like to make sure he is actually listening to the words I say so will change up the recall from here to foot too. I haven't even done in any "formal" OB in months and no bitwork. I'll try to get someone to take some new video if I can today.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Funny you mention antcipating the down. My dog was not downing but sitting in the down in motion, so I worked that alot and now he anticipates it at the heel, if I even open my mouth to sigh. Been heeling and blurting out crazy words and that seems to help. I like to make sure he is actually listening to the words I say so will change up the recall from here to foot too. I haven't even done in any "formal" OB in months and no bitwork. I'll try to get someone to take some new video if I can today.


Number one Schutzhund exercise missed is the down in motion.
I'm very close to trialing and will post my healing from our trial. I am tightening up on maintaining focus through out the routine not that many here care but I do.
Oh and by the way Michelle your dog's healing looks nice.
I personally would through in a little love but heh.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, I usually do reward more Mike but we were mock trialing and I knew it was on video. I didn't want to break it up, with a bunch of tug sessions or ball throwing. On a normal day I reward after every correct move and especially nice heeling.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

This is Beau doing some heeling/ob,is it gay?I have felt a little strange lately.
Excuse the music,lots of bad language in the background mainly about cheap f"cking alloy wheels as I remember.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT5yTp3ruUg


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

tony mason said:


> This is Beau doing some heeling/ob,is it gay?I have felt a little strange lately.
> Excuse the music,lots of bad language in the background mainly about cheap f"cking alloy wheels as I remember.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT5yTp3ruUg


Such a fine dog.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Tony the OB was great. The music WAS a little gay, just a smidge. LOL I only wish I could add music to mine to block out the wind noises or more importantly the club chatter. Lord knows we talk about some crazy shit out there.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Here is some old stuff of my dog. Notice no G-A-Y-N-E-S-S at heel.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxfQU0qA77g&feature=channel_page


what is gayness at heel???


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> what is gayness at heel???


There are certain members on here who think flashy obedience is gay. They ether don't want to bother teaching it, don't like it, don't know how to teach it, or there dogs are so shitty they are not capable of it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job everybody. Kati I like the position on your 1st video of that female. It was like her head was tucked against your hip, I like it!!! 
I already showed this but here it is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O2GhYwc4Nw

I'll get some of my gay male soon.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> There are certain members on here who think flashy obedience is gay. They ether don't want to bother teaching it, don't like it, don't know how to teach it, or there dogs are so shitty they are not capable of it.


Ouch [-(

I personally really like it and always have. Most of our club members strive for it. Some don't or can't so they are usually the ones that say it is not functional yadda yadda. I don't know if all dogs are capable of it. I think higher prey/toy/ food drive makes it easier to teach.

I would much rather see tight heeling than loose healing. Some dogs get so far away from the handler you wonder who is leading who. 

Michelle your heeling looks good to me. Not "gay" but not sloppy either.

If I manage to get videos from the trial this weekend I will post mine.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> There are certain members on here who think flashy obedience is gay. They ether don't want to bother teaching it, don't like it, don't know how to teach it, or there dogs are so shitty they are not capable of it.


thats what i figured..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: There are certain members on here who think flashy obedience is gay. They ether don't want to bother teaching it, don't like it, don't know how to teach it, or there dogs are so shitty they are not capable of it.

Perhaps you would like to see what heel looks like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsjWxbo8xKQ

THen again, it has been a couple of years, your dog can probably heel by now, so lets see you post a video of him.

Then lets see you train a dog to heel like Lord did, correctly. Something tells me your dog is prancy and his ass sticks out as he is forging and crowding your leg. LOL

Yes, it is gay.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lord's handler won competitions with his dogs from 1973-87 5 x. In those years he had numerous
2nd and third places and his very worst was 13th!

These and similar dogs are legend. However, I don't think he would win an OB today with his style from yesterday. No disrespect but, those trials were like our working trials where the dog's quality was tested and not primarily the handler's. He uses slight body help for one thing. I don't think such slight help would be knocked even today in our working trials but it would in IPO.

As Mike says, take it or leave it. I like French Ring but I find the OG with the basket exaggerated. In working trials the OG was carried out similarly by the judge but the dog "just had to guard an object in the true sense of the word", i.e. it was placed in front of him. This was carried out similarly to our police dog trials *BUT* if I did French Ring, I would train the dog to the OG without a murmur.

IPO heeling must be precise. I don't like the "stargazers" and I wouldn't train my dog to do this. I'd rather have him look up at me but I think if this is precise, the judge can't knock it or most wouldn't.

IPO = precision.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: IPO = precision.

That stargazer was out of position, plain and simple. It is a good example of "gay" heeling LOL

I look at it like what the US show judges have done to the breeds here in the states. Exagerated stupidity. Look at some of the show GSD's here in the states and elsewhere and man, you got to wonder what the heck they were thinking. That is how I look at what heeling is going towards in Sch. I don't mind precise, but good God, what will be next if judge's don't put a stop to this silliness.

Does that handler not trial in the rain, for fear the dog will drown ??:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: There are certain members on here who think flashy obedience is gay. They ether don't want to bother teaching it, don't like it, don't know how to teach it, or there dogs are so shitty they are not capable of it.
> 
> Perhaps you would like to see what heel looks like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsjWxbo8xKQ


That was great healing back in the day and still looks great that was then and this is now. Gillian is rite about the precision I plan to show my dog at the Nationals maybe not this year but I will show him there. 
This I can tell you I would get run off the field if I gave my dog that much handler help and my routine looked like that.
My dogs obedience ain't flashy I want it correct and to look nice. Marina has helped me a ton but there is a big difference the picture from what I want and what she has.
We may have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: IPO = precision.
> Does that handler not trial in the rain, for fear the dog will drown ??:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


Guess you could could look at it as a test of the dogs character and train ability if the dog could maintain through out. 
Sort of how the hole thing started :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So nationals are a "just show up" event now ?? No qualifiers ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So nationals are a "just show up" event now ?? No qualifiers ??


270 Sch III and have to show at a regional event.
I just drug up from my job to much traveling going to work in refinery by my house no travel more dog training maybe make Nationals this year dog is good enough we will see.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/7a9...=3097d6b21c1ee2be&sid=mbox_shareemail&type=sd

Here is my female doing a partial BH routine at a trial in which she was needed as an extra. She will 7 in Dec andI haven't worked her a few months before this trial and was caught off guard when they asked me to step in as an extra. I was a bit worried she would be in overdrive but I say she did a pretty good job.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The last 2 days I've been working on my lefts and abouts more so there is some anticipation in the dog. They are starting to get a little better with him(not the same dog from previous posts). The position changes are for fun and my learning, he is training in Sch. Gay dog, straight handler=P~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CawtRJSIAv8


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Timothy,
Looks awesome! I love it. I also ENJOYED the hell out of the music :-D
Nothing like the Dropkick Murphys

Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Fact: Grizzly makes love to other male dogs exclusively (Tim sells it on the internet).

Fact: Grizzly represents a demographic traditionally at higher risk of contracting HIV.

Fact: Grizzly's sexual partners are at a higher risk of rectal prolapse.

Fact: Grizzly's demographic dominates the fashion industry.

This is because Grizzly's heeling is excited and attentive, with certain affectations simply being reinforced....usually positively.

Grizzly plans on getting a charming bungalow in Oak Park with his life partner.

I, for one, would like to see you put less time into this, so it becomes more straight. This is a family forum for chrissake.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Fact: Grizzly makes love to other male dogs exclusively (Tim sells it on the internet).
> 
> Fact: Grizzly represents a demographic traditionally at higher risk of contracting HIV.
> 
> ...



ROFL
IOW: DAMN nice heeling


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a video of Fred I just put together. All of the heeling was done during trials. On the 1st portion of the clip I pulled my a muscle in my leg.. thus the really slow walking/running.

I would LOVE more gayness in my heeling. More flash, more animation, and faster prancing. He is way too unconcerned about his position and focus. 

Of course I LOVE our heeling in training. That is when he knows the reward will be produced and I can bump him for all his little mistakes.

I hope to get at least 80-90% of his heeling in a trail some day. That is my goal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZb7...m/user/JewleenFred&feature=player_profilepage

Your constructive criticism is appreciated.

Thanks
Julie and what I to be a flammy prancing pony


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Timothy, your dog is Bruno gay. He's got Elton John on speed dial. I bet he's all into David Beckham and is constantly whistling 'I Will Survive'.
Where was the stress licking and yawning??
Basically I really liked your training and your dog's attitude. I'm all motivated to go and tape some training now. Here's an old clip from a trial in Nov; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJWilZml6Sk

Julie, Fred is clearly bi-curious, at very least.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Here is a video of Fred I just put together. All of the heeling was done during trials. On the 1st portion of the clip I pulled my a muscle in my leg.. thus the really slow walking/running.
> 
> I would LOVE more gayness in my heeling. More flash, more animation, and faster prancing. He is way too unconcerned about his position and focus.
> 
> ...


Very, very nice work. If I were to suggest a criticism, it would only be from "Gangwechsel" , i.e. from slow to fast and fast to slow, try to do it more smoothly. I have the impression the "abrupt" changeover knocks the dog slightly out of his routine.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Julie Blanding said:


> Here is a video of Fred I just put together. All of the heeling was done during trials. On the 1st portion of the clip I pulled my a muscle in my leg.. thus the really slow walking/running.
> 
> I would LOVE more gayness in my heeling. More flash, more animation, and faster prancing. He is way too unconcerned about his position and focus.
> 
> ...


Nice. I thought that was super gay. Good job. Fred looks like he's pretty tall dark and handsome, bet that drives all the boys crazy. Wow and you know the Dropkick Murphy's.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Timothy, your dog is Bruno gay. He's got Elton John on speed dial. I bet he's all into David Beckham and is constantly whistling 'I Will Survive'.
> Where was the stress licking and yawning??
> Basically I really liked your training and your dog's attitude. I'm all motivated to go and tape some training now. Here's an old clip from a trial in Nov; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJWilZml6Sk
> 
> Julie, Fred is clearly bi-curious, at very least.


You and Steve are bad like Michael Jackson.
Awesome job in that video Scott!!!!!
If there was a gay parade , you guys would be on the float.
I'm all tingly with gay pride.
Seriously though, really good job!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Number one Schutzhund exercise missed is the down in motion.
> I'm very close to trialing and will post my healing from our trial. I am tightening up on maintaining focus through out the routine not that many here care but I do.
> Oh and by the way Michelle your dog's healing looks nice.
> I personally would through in a little love but heh.


I don't feel correct saying this because I've no videos to show, but if I had, I would be glad of crticism. There is so much someone else who is not working the dog can see and so, what the heck! On the training field we speak "Klartext"!!

Michelle, your dog is terrific. What he is showing in the video however, are stress signals, lip licking, yawning, whereby the yawning can be impatience.

Otherwise good work!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

All of you who's dogs heel with their heads up have been admitted to the GDofA, & will be recieving your rainbow collars shortly. Let your dogs wear them proudly.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't got a video but I have got a problem!!

Maybe, if I can explain it correctly, you can give me advice???

My older GSD has very intensive drives for Schutzdient and Tracking.

In the Obedience, I have a problem with him in that, to lower the drive in the hope of calming him, I use kibble as reward. We start off well but then he decides he wants to jump (with all fours into the air). I counteract this but at the next point when I praise him, the "all four jump" is oncoming. If I try to curb it, by "dry heeling", i.e. "no praise, no reward", the effect is not so good (maybe for the correct but not motivated) judges but not for me.

On the other hand, if he even "thinks" Schutzdienst could be around the corner, the heeling is done for, apart from stepping up the reward, i.e. Kong.

I had this with my Briard and overcame it but I am "stuck" with this nutter at the moment.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> On the other hand, if he even "thinks" Schutzdienst could be around the corner, the heeling is done for, apart from stepping up the reward, i.e. Kong.


This may be your solution. I find that sometimes raising the drive instead of trying to lowering it is the solution with the nutters. Teach him how to work in his higher state of drive. You will have to go back to the basics, rewarding for just a step or two and building on that. But get out the toy or whatever he loves, jack him up, then ask for a behavior and reward. If he can learn to cap and obey in that higher state of drive you should be able to get the results you want. It's basically what we are doing when we do obedience for the bite with most of these dogs, and that's when you see some of the best, most focused, most correct obedience on some dogs. The same dogs who get "stupid" when in a lower, but still drivey, state.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kadi, I really enjoyed your videos. When a Mali makes a mistake, such as downing when not supposed to, the correction is so quick, it might never have happened!!

Terrific work on all of them.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> This may be your solution. I find that sometimes raising the drive instead of trying to lowering it is the solution with the nutters. Teach him how to work in his higher state of drive. You will have to go back to the basics, rewarding for just a step or two and building on that. But get out the toy or whatever he loves, jack him up, then ask for a behavior and reward. If he can learn to cap and obey in that higher state of drive you should be able to get the results you want. It's basically what we are doing when we do obedience for the bite with most of these dogs, and that's when you see some of the best, most focused, most correct obedience on some dogs. The same dogs who get "stupid" when in a lower, but still drivey, state.


Yes, this could be the solution, maybe working him in the lower drive I'm making him bottle too much which then effervesces at the wrong moment. In the higher drive, the correction will not be as crass.


Thanks.


----------



## Leri Hanson (Apr 3, 2008)

Recent video of my young females Brevet "Heel on Leash" routine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQSqXYcPbWI


----------



## Leri Hanson (Apr 3, 2008)

My Bandog at a OB Tournament. (Special bonus Blooper!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_S4_l6IPio


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Leri Hanson said:


> Recent video of my young females Brevet "Heel on Leash" routine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQSqXYcPbWI


Yep, you definitely get a rainbow ribbon.

:idea:I know there are more closet "TWINKS" out there :idea:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Leri Hanson said:


> My Bandog at a OB Tournament. (Special bonus Blooper!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_S4_l6IPio


And for zees you vill recieve zee GDofF collar with zee extra extra high honors ribbon.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Zees is zee "pride before fall" Zertifikat......


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2liX8YzpX4

And for the gayest gayest of them all, Mac ring III, especially while heeling in the muzzle around 1.25 (I think). Oh we should all be so lucky to have such gay dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Or such gay husbands!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY. You are not alone with the Dropkick Murphy's. I like their music.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is my heeling video its hard to see sorryhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXofXY2mn1Y


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

kendra velazquez said:


> Here is my heeling video its hard to see sorryhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXofXY2mn1Y


Now there's some gay heeling there! I only wish my stupid cheap ass flip video camera hadn't broke so I could show you guys my dog honestly earned his GDofA collar too!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I don't feel correct saying this because I've no videos to show, but if I had, I would be glad of crticism. There is so much someone else who is not working the dog can see and so, what the heck! On the training field we speak "Klartext"!!
> 
> Michelle, your dog is terrific. What he is showing in the video however, are stress signals, lip licking, yawning, whereby the yawning can be impatience.
> 
> Otherwise good work!!


 
Gillian, I'm aware of the stress signals and if you notice, he does it only after he screws up and gets physically or verbally corrected. Lasts about 5 seconds or so. Also notice he never looks at me when I return to him? I think it comes from the time before I used an e-collar for corrections and everytime I returned to him, was to correct him for moving from a stay or changing positions. Now all of those returns bring back bad memories (ah she's gonne bust my ass for something). But as soon as I'm at his side, he looks back up and all is well.

I'm aware I'm a real hard handler, I opted for a harder/longer correction when he forged, as apposed to a few nagging ones and for me it was the right choice, he didn't do it again. Another reason I like the e-collar is he doesn't take it so personal.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Now there's some gay heeling there! I only wish my stupid cheap ass flip video camera hadn't broke so I could show you guys my dog honestly earned his GDofA collar too!


Oh please Susan, with a name like Arkane, no need for video, we are aware he's a flamer. Does he roam the beaches down in San Diego with a speedo on? :-s


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2liX8YzpX4
> 
> And for the gayest gayest of them all, Mac ring III, especially while heeling in the muzzle around 1.25 (I think). Oh we should all be so lucky to have such gay dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL When he isn't thinking about bitework, he can do some lovely gay heeling  And, bonus prize, he even SHUTS UP


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL When he isn't thinking about bitework, he can do some lovely gay heeling  And, bonus prize, he even SHUTS UP


But I really LIKE his running commentary!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alright, there is a lot that needs to be cleared up here.

First, dogs don't wear speedos but it sounds like Gillian wishes her husband did.
Second, Mac is beyond gay and I'd love to see him in a 2 piece.
Third, don't feel alone all you sensational sweetie pies , there are many more like you spanning the globe. If they don't strut they don't get paid.

Jeff, you also like the Dropkick Murphy's? You crazy swinger, you had me at hello!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Oh please Susan, with a name like Arkane, no need for video, we are aware he's a flamer. Does he roam the beaches down in San Diego with a speedo on? :-s


Oh no, my little gay blade only has time for the nudie beach by Malibu. He likes to feel the breeze.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Blues Traveler. There is another bad I enjoy listening to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

kendra velazquez said:


> Here is my heeling video its hard to see sorryhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXofXY2mn1Y


Malcom is highly educated; his household is double income no kids.


----------

